

Startup Diaries: Getting Your First Customer - polyfractal
http://onstartups.com/tabid/3339/bid/152/Startup-Diaries-Getting-Your-First-Customer.aspx

======
diminish
I remember all the new launches I helped in the past 10 years; and no moment
was as good as seeing your first paid customer. it is like first love, and
first kiss.

